# Need a picture of healthy pigeon droppings



## Raisindust

My friend has an injured pigeon and doesn't know if it's sick aside from its injury or not ( broken wing and maybe broken leg too, she will be taking it to the vet once she can ); I told her to look at the droppings and asked her to describe them and she said it looks like pigeon poo, so can someone post a picture of their HEALTHY pigeon's droppings so I can show her what a healthy bird's droppings should look like? Thanks!


----------



## Dobato

Have look in this thread;

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f5/poops-what-do-they-really-mean-11637.html

Karyn


----------



## Raisindust

Dobato said:


> Have look in this thread;
> 
> http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f5/poops-what-do-they-really-mean-11637.html
> 
> Karyn


Thank you, Karyn, that was very helpful


----------

